

Google Reader alternative for Emacs - shared4you
http://idorobots.org/2013/03/30/greader-alternative/

======
_ak
Sorry, but I'm not impressed. It's yet another LL-TL-BC (see
[http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/i_want_the_mutt_of_feed_reader...](http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/i_want_the_mutt_of_feed_readers.html))
RSS reader, and even one without built-in OPML import.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
That's a brilliant article you linked to, I do enjoy Zed Shaw's style.
However, that's not going to stop me from trying this out, because Emacs.

------
playgge
Usenet solved the rss reader problem decades ago. Gnus takes all that
experience and applies it to feed sorting/reading. Manual scoring, adaptive
scoring, group scoring, topics, virtual groups. And for extra points, load up
your favorite feeds in gmane.org and browse rss over nntp.

joe

